# Do You Have A Partner?



## Yakamaru (Jun 24, 2018)

Does the song "All The Single Furries" vomits at the mere mention of it have any merit? Want to prove the song title is full of shit? Well, now's your chance to prove it wrong!

Or right, depending on how much on a scale of 1 to Furry you are. :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 24, 2018)

I've never had a partner : (
I don't know how to meet people and I'm terrified of talking to people. I just kinda wait for people to approach me but nobody ever does.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 24, 2018)

Not currently. I’ve had a partner in the past though.

I have lots going on in my life so I’m not currently looking to get back into a relationship for a while yet. Just want to enjoy myself for a while


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 24, 2018)

I have too many important things to setup in my life before I can even think or have feelings towards that idea.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 24, 2018)

I've hooked up with 20 or so people, but I want a cutie to go long-term with <3


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 24, 2018)

I am with a German girl for 2 years already. I could not love her more. We plan to move to Polish German border so both of us would be close to their kin.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 24, 2018)

I've had a few...

Was actually engaged once, thankfully dodged a bullet

#Never again.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2018)

Thinking of dumping mine... 3:


----------



## Joni (Jun 24, 2018)

Alone forever But I don't do something to get a partner.  


Battlechili said:


> I've never had a partner : (
> I don't know how to meet people and I'm terrified of talking to people. I just kinda wait for people to approach me but nobody ever does.


I know how you feel.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 24, 2018)

Joni said:


> Alone forever But I don't do something to get a partner.
> 
> I know how you feel.


Same here besides it is hard to find the right one.


----------



## Flumpor (Jun 24, 2018)

I have been single for about 4 years now, I did have a few lasting relationships in the past though, usually 1-2 years, until I got cheated on or I discovered my real sexual orientation.

I feel I should try to get back into a relationship, but I just really didn't have an inclination to put myself out there until a few weeks ago.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 24, 2018)

Yep, and we hope to move in together within the year. ^_^


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jun 24, 2018)

Mhmm. An unexpected one, but an amazing one nonetheless <3


----------



## Telnac (Jun 24, 2018)

I thought I'd have to settle for a non-furry who could tolerate my affinity for dragons. After all, I'm more than double the age of your average furry, heterosexual (which may be a majority of the general population but it's not the majority among furries), male in a fandom that can be described as a sausage party and Christian. Basically I'd have to beat some really long odds to find a furry partner compatible with me. 

And then @Tayoria came along... 

We're happily together now and soon will be irl too!


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Thinking of dumping mine... 3:




That's too bad if your serious...
You seemed pretty happy not too long ago, times/people change though.

Follow your gut.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jun 24, 2018)

Wait... is this a thing that exists? *googles* Of course it exists. 

Well, I don't have a partner. 
I have TWO partners!

My primary is the most romantic and sweet and dorky little puppy ever and he just makes me feel at home whenever I am with him. Like that is where I was always meant to be. He balances me out, grounds me, makes me whole. Love overflows from him and I am just so incredibly lucky to have found him. 

My secondary is my partner in crime, my best friend, my other half. You'll never find two people who have ever clicked so instantly and perfectly, it's like we're the same person some days. He's not naturally affectionate (which works out, since my primary is affectionate enough for the both of them), but he has his own ways of showing that he cares. 

Together we have a happy little home together and it is wonderful. <3


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 24, 2018)

Family members are already annoying enough! I don't need to know any more people!


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 24, 2018)

Not presently. 
I have not been in any particular hurry this time round.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 24, 2018)

I've been in a few straight relationships before I realized I was actually gay. At that point I only found one person who I felt in touch with for a while. Sadly it didn't last.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> That's too bad if your seriously...
> You seemed pretty happy not too long ago, times change though.
> 
> Follow your gut.


M'afuckas' always happy til' they behind closed do's homie.

Edit: Man, gangsters use a lot of apostrophes...


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> M'afuckas' always happy til' they behind closed do's homie.



Masters of deception for sure


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 24, 2018)

Nope, but I move around a lot so I'm not sure I want to settle just yet.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jun 24, 2018)

I have a beautiful boyfriend.
He says I'm a disgusting scaly and makes fun of my Russian accent. He also turned a particularily questionable picture of my face into an emoji on Discord, so now I am a living meme.

I would say we're soulmates.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jun 24, 2018)

Yes, to a furry no less. Because furries deserve each other.


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 24, 2018)

i mean no but that hasnt stopped me from stalking his facebook


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 24, 2018)

No.  

I did for 7 years until April.  She dumped me. 

I’ll never find anyone else, and I’m okay with that honestly.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> No.
> 
> I did for 7 years until April.  She dumped me.
> 
> I’ll never find anyone else, and I’m okay with that honestly.


Aw dude. Don't say that 3:


----------



## Balskarr (Jun 24, 2018)

I believed I've mentioned it before on here but I do indeed have a partner. And whilst I may not be the furry of the relationship, she is.

I'd also go on a tyrade about her but I'm not really an overly mushy and lovey dovey man so I won't be embarrassing myself like that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 24, 2018)

Yup, girlfriend that I met in college. Been with her for 4 years.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 24, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> No.
> 
> I did for 7 years until April.  She dumped me.
> 
> I’ll never find anyone else, and I’m okay with that honestly.




That's gonna be up to you bud...

Either your open to someone to come in or not.
Don't cut yourself short...


----------



## Nakita (Jun 24, 2018)

Nah. I'm not really too sure if I'll ever find one, but I'm okay with that at the moment.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jun 24, 2018)

I don't have a partner.

I don't know if I'll be able to find anyone where I live.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 24, 2018)

I want to be happy for you all but every "yes" I see in this thread stings.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2018)

Man, you guys are makin' me sad now. 3: No one knows where they'll find their love. It finds you.


----------



## Wolfstin (Jun 24, 2018)

Bitch made me do everything for her. Wasted a lot of money, friends and time to make her happy, she repays me with a broken heart. Leaving me for another guy, never again I'll put someone first for my own happiness.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 25, 2018)

the last partners I had enjoyed making me cry to get a reaction from me and the other enjoys inciting arguments to make me talk and then tell me everything he does that makes me uncomfortable is for my own good.
there's also this whacko pastor who coerced me to consider a relationship with a stranger 5+ years my senior or else I will commit suicide cos I disobeyed god's command.

no.
let me roll in my money alone.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jun 25, 2018)

I’m a highly romantic fool who loves cuddles... so yes a partner would be delightful.

Somebody who I could hold, love and just do stuff wish is what I love. That basic comradery and friendship. That special type where you both show each other a different new world. I enjoy that.

I want somebody who can make life an adventure. Somebody who I can share the experience with 

That’s what I want. 

(Also if they happen to be a bat chick that’d be amazing.)


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 25, 2018)

No and I don't really give a frickity frack

I've tried to hook up with some girls in the past, but it almost immediately became apparent they are control freaks. No ty, I enjoy my freedom.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 25, 2018)

Mine is a working progress with PolarizedBear


----------



## fourur (Jun 25, 2018)

never have, i'm super boring and have nerdy interest, so i guess i will be alone all my life , but at least i'm free.

i'm shocked that almost half the furry here, was never involved in a relationship, or don't want anymore, i feel less outcast.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 25, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> No.
> 
> I did for 7 years until April.  She dumped me.
> 
> I’ll never find anyone else, and I’m okay with that honestly.




I know your feeling.

Once (back in the bad old days) i was with this one girl, it was... fucking strange relationship. Relationshit if you wanna call it

Skipping the details on our 2 years anniversay this whore decided to go back to her ex and she even ordered him to beat me up. Asshole scored his own screwdriver under ribs. After that i focused on myself, on college and work. No relationships anymore. One day i was playing DayZ with buddies and i met this one girl, This one German girl i am with till today.

I wasn't looking for relationship, it just found me.
I have a feeling it will be the same for you


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 25, 2018)

I've somehow managed to be single into my mid 20s.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 25, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I've somehow managed to be single into my mid 20s.


Would it bother you if I court you? :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 25, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Would it bother you if I court you? :V


Not really, but I am straight, so don't except much in the way of results.


----------



## Scales42 (Jun 25, 2018)

Nope, not at the moment, dont really think this would be the right time too. I have enough arguments with myself if you know what I mean.


----------



## Jarren (Jun 25, 2018)

Been single for about three years. Last two attempts at fixing that wound up getting me catfished. Still trying though. (Plus, being a straight dude in this fandom hardly helps my prospects of dating within it )


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 25, 2018)

Been married just over a year now.  We plan days in advance for intimacy and we live together.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 25, 2018)

Wolfstin said:


> Bitch made me do everything for her. Wasted a lot of money, friends and time to make her happy, she repays me with a broken heart. Leaving me for another guy, never again I'll put someone first for my own happiness.


The best revenge is for them to see you succeed without them.  Stick it to the cunt.

I’ll also drop this here too, y’all will find someone.  I managed to do it and I’m way too fucking weird.  Once in a while, you can get shown the light in the strangest of places, if you look at it right.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 25, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> I've had a few...
> 
> Was actually engaged once, thankfully dodged a bullet
> 
> #Never again.



Hey, me too. Mine was a bipolar Floridian nature geek/techno nerd computer programmer who lived in a yurt and collected guns.

We still talk sometimes, but I almost literally dodged a bullet there. (Ryan, if you are reading this, sorry, you're not a bad guy, just insane.)

#Never again indeed.


----------



## Cawdabra (Jun 25, 2018)

Nah, I've been looking for one most of my life and have only met two people I truly loved. Unfortunately, both of them are/were unavailable to me. I'm not exactly very hopeful since I'm aging rather fast and I don't really know where to meet people I would click with (which is also limited to the internet). I'm also a socially inept weirdo. 3:

Then I also wonder that if I did find someone; if they would even accept me due to my living circumstances. Yeah, it's kind of a depressing topic for me.


----------



## LycanTheory (Jun 25, 2018)

I've been talking to someone over the past two months or so and we've really connected on a lot of levels. I'm hoping things continue going well so for now I'm voting yes with my fingers crossed.


----------



## Rabbtit (Jun 25, 2018)

Yes, got a partner and as far as my level of furry er, pretty casual? Like I cosplay and wear lolita and collect furbies so, I'm not exactly _not _weird, but errr. I have good social skills and my personality isn't cringe :,) 

He doesn't know I'm a furry, but it's not really a big deal to me? He wouldn't be surprised if I told him, and if he found out I wouldn't care (same reaction he had to me cosplaying/conventions etc.) but it's not something I feel the need to announce as it's not a big part of my or my life.


----------



## Troj (Jun 25, 2018)

I suppose I qualify as poly. I also suppose I might qualify as  aromantic. For the most part, I've genuinely liked and enjoyed the people I've dated, but thus far, nobody's been my "zing." To date, I haven't had the kind of deep mutual connection with somebody that my parents enjoy. I've traditionally had trouble trusting and opening up.

I don't "do" couples therapy because while I'm really good with things like communication skills, reaching compromises, and general problem-solving, I really don't get things like monogamy, romance, and stuff like people wigging out over not getting flowers on their anniversary.


----------



## Aibiki (Jun 25, 2018)

Very much have a bf, been together just over two years now. :3 Intend to eventually get a place together and one day get married. <3

As for my level of fur: very low? (new to actually interacting in the fandom, but mostly just draw cute furry things. No intentions to start going to furry cons or suiting. Cosplay on the other hand for characters like Nanachi from Made in Abyss, maybe.)


----------



## Folhester (Jun 25, 2018)

With the same mate for almost 5 years now 
They know I'm on FA but actually respect that, they're even ready to help me with my commissions 
The perks of dating someone as messed up as you who happens to work in the creative field too haha


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 25, 2018)

When will people learn that feelings are overrated!?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 25, 2018)

None of your business. ☺


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 25, 2018)

Met in 2011, married in 2018.


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Been happily married over 4 years now to my soulmate. She's not a furry, however, but respects my decision to be involved in the fandom.


----------



## Wolfstin (Jun 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> The best revenge is for them to see you succeed without them.  Stick it to the cunt.
> 
> I’ll also drop this here too, y’all will find someone.  I managed to do it and I’m way too fucking weird.  Once in a while, you can get shown the light in the strangest of places, if you look at it right.



Oh she is sorry now.

Nah being single is the best thing that ever happened to me  No more nagging, account looks healthy, no more working on her car, hanging out with my buddies again. I'll settle down when I'm getting to old to take care of myself 

Appreciate the comment tho.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

I want that... I took her back ffs. lol


----------



## malibu (Jun 28, 2018)

I've dated a handful times. Longest relationship was something like 4 years together. I have a really difficult time bonding,  so I always feel like I'm putting more effort than I'm getting in return, because it takes a fuck ton of work for me to "feel love". It's emotionally exhausting and it always ends with me feeling drained and hurt.

I've been single for over 4 years and honestly, this is the happiest I've ever been. I don't see myself dating in the future, unless someone really awesome comes along and makes me change my mind. I have amazing friends and wonderful people in my life who make me feel whole, so I don't see a reason for a partner at the moment. Maybe that'll change, who knows.


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 29, 2018)

I’m married to my high school crush.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jun 29, 2018)

I dont have a partner nor never had, I'm really not interested in a relationship what so ever


----------



## pallid-panda (Jun 29, 2018)

I do have a partner! We've been together 13 years and met in an AOL chatroom when we were kids.
We are both furries and it's awesome, she's the best.


----------



## CatTheHyena (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't normally like to broadcast this stuff but yes for a little over a year and so far going well. He puts up with my bullshit and anxiety so that's all I can ask for. lol He doesn't know I'm a furry though and unsure if I'm going to tell him any time soon. >_>


----------



## Delta Draconis (Aug 1, 2018)

Had a girlfriend for 10 years. She was non fur, and show knew about me. At times she was OK with it, at times not. Mostly not. We are no longer together, and two things I know for sure.:
1. Fool me once, shame on you, fool me a hundred times, and I should listen to my mind not my heart, because life is short.
2. I'll never date a non fur again with long term relations in mind.


----------



## Alyssa.the.fox (Aug 1, 2018)

Joni said:


> Alone forever But I don't do something to get a partner.
> 
> I know how you feel.


Same here.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Aug 1, 2018)

No I don't there was never room to explore this kind aspect of life. But may be it's better that way. I'm not good in expressing my feelings, and wouldn't be able to give someone the fulfillment he may seek in a relationship. It wouldn't be a fair deal for this person and I don't want to hurt someone.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 1, 2018)

Asexual Lives Matter


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 1, 2018)

Even though being single is nice, I don't plan on staying that way. It's nice to have all the privacy and freedom, but it comes at the cost of feeling incredibly lonely at times. I'd love to find that person I can spend the rest of my life with, even if it means having my heart broken a few times looking for them. I genuinely believe there is someone out there for me.


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Aug 1, 2018)

Well, i don't have one, but i'm interested in having one, i been critizised in the past for being extremly generous (send money and gifts and RP a lot), my friends told me that my relationships are failures because i give too much so the other one doesn't have to effort, and also i'm very submissive according to them. I love online relationships as well and i been in some relationships in the past, i have plans to move out so my wish is to find the special person i will give my entire world and go meet that person and be together away from my land of birth


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm in one but he's stopped wanting my overwhelming affection and cuddles so lately I've been feeling pretty restrained. 

Like I know he loves me because he puts up with all my cheese but financial stress has really been hurting us...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 1, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I'm in one but he's stopped wanting my overwhelming affection and cuddles so lately I've been feeling pretty restrained.
> 
> Like I know he loves me because he puts up with all my cheese but financial stress has really been hurting us...


I wish you the best in making it through those troubles.


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Aug 1, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I'm in one but he's stopped wanting my overwhelming affection and cuddles so lately I've been feeling pretty restrained.
> 
> Like I know he loves me because he puts up with all my cheese but financial stress has really been hurting us...



What?? how could it be?? you shouldn't have a relationship where your mate doesn't like your overwhelming affection, you deserve someone better, he should be lucky that he has someone like you who is so affectionate and kind! I have same issue as you as you can see above, i'm also too pasionate that the people i meet get tired of me. *hugs* Don't feel bad if your bf doesn't like your affection, if day comes where he doesn't have you, then he will feel your loss, you are a wonderful pretty girl and people should feel lucky to have a gf such as you.


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 1, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> What?? how could it be?? you shouldn't have a relationship where your mate doesn't like your overwhelming affection, you deserve someone better, he should be lucky that he has someone like you who is so affectionate and kind! I have same issue as you as you can see above, i'm also too pasionate that the people i meet get tired of me. *hugs* Don't feel bad if your bf doesn't like your affection, if day comes where he doesn't have you, then he will feel your loss, you are a wonderful pretty girl and people should feel lucky to have a gf such as you.



I'm very smothering... I look for affection all the time n.n; Also I don't have a lot of life skills so I don't know how to do a lot of things properly so he does get a little annoyed with me...  Apparently it's normal to settle down after a while and not be so.... affectionant... I'm not like that...


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 1, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I'm in one but he's stopped wanting my overwhelming affection and cuddles so lately I've been feeling pretty restrained.
> 
> Like I know he loves me because he puts up with all my cheese but financial stress has really been hurting us...


Wait, what? He's completely missing out. :V


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Aug 1, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I'm very smothering... I look for affection all the time n.n; Also I don't have a lot of life skills so I don't know how to do a lot of things properly so he does get a little annoyed with me...  Apparently it's normal to settle down after a while and not be so.... affectionant... I'm not like that...



Of course not! You seem to have a lot of love to share, and that's amazing! Look, There's various things you can do, don't tell me you don't have a lot of life skills i've seen your art it is wonderful! your Fursona looks adorable! How is that you don't feel with life skills?? Also how is that he would feel annoyed with you? Isn't he suposed to accept you for how you are no matter what?


----------



## Nihles (Aug 1, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> I’m married to my high school crush.


You are too cute. It explains your art style.

As for me, married for goongnon 5 years. She and I have changed so much that we feel like we are continually dating and evaluating our relationship, but it makes us stronger over the years. The only time furry is a problem is when I want to spwnd all my money on commissions and cons...but she wants to save for a rainy day or pay down the mortgage...


----------



## little.fox (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm living with two partners right now!


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Aug 1, 2018)

So that song should have been "All the single male furries"?  Well, that particular song would be awful and annoying with any lyrics.

It seems like most male furries are single, while better half of females are in relation, mostly with non-fur or lesbian. Even with so many desperate single males there are still female furries no one want to date.


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 1, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> Of course not! You seem to have a lot of love to share, and that's amazing! Look, There's various things you can do, don't tell me you don't have a lot of life skills i've seen your art it is wonderful! your Fursona looks adorable! How is that you don't feel with life skills?? Also how is that he would feel annoyed with you? Isn't he suposed to accept you for how you are no matter what?


He does accept me... we're just going through a rough patch in life right now where he can't focus on the relationship... x.x


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Aug 1, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> He does accept me... we're just going through a rough patch in life right now where he can't focus on the relationship... x.x



Yeah i feel you, all couples have it's bad or monotone moments, in these moments they couple either surpass it or get stuck, i passed for that before and is so frustrating sometimes


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 1, 2018)

I had about 3, each of us  breaking off for various reasons. Though one of those guys was a total nut. It can be very intimidating to want go back into a relationships when the past three did not work out so well. It means dedicating a great deal of your life to somebody else and giving up alot of the independence you used to have for them. It's easy to forget about the sacrifices that come with dedicating your life to somebody. I think that parts the most intimidating, being sure that the one for you is the right one. The consequences for choosing wrongly are quite severe.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Aug 1, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I'm very smothering... I look for affection all the time n.n; Also I don't have a lot of life skills so I don't know how to do a lot of things properly so he does get a little annoyed with me...  Apparently it's normal to settle down after a while and not be so.... affectionant... I'm not like that...



More energy spent on everyday life effort, less energy remains for affection. That doesn't mean he loves you less. It's like that everywhere. It can go worse if you get kids. Babies and small kids are really exhausting. There is no energy left when you are dead tired and haven't got any sleep in a week straight. Things can get better if you survive hard time.


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 1, 2018)

TabbyTomCat said:


> More energy spent on everyday life effort, less energy remains for affection. That doesn't mean he loves you less. It's like that everywhere. It can go worse if you get kids. Babies and small kids are really exhausting. There is no energy left when you are dead tired and haven't got any sleep in a week straight. Things can get better if you survive hard time.


Yes I understand this. I'm glad you understand his point of view. I'm just not use to being in relationships so it's hard holding back.


----------



## koiv4U (Aug 1, 2018)

its hard to find someone to be with when you live in the middle of nowhere and overall as a state it is filled with people who go against your political and religious beliefs ;A;


----------



## One-eyedCat (Aug 2, 2018)

Funny how i just saw this the day after my boyfriend broke up with me. Lol. So living the single life again.


----------



## Marcl (Aug 2, 2018)

I've been single the whole life. Not that I like that. However, recently a guy approached me, the thing wouldn't work out, it was really nice and gave me some hope that I'm not a lost cause


----------



## ScrewLoose (Aug 4, 2018)

No girlfriend for me I guess ;-;
Sucks because I love affection


----------



## Gheidren (Aug 4, 2018)

Lol I've already accepted the fact that I'll probably never get a boy friend. XD


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 4, 2018)

I had a girlfriend with whom I also lived together until she slept with another guy behind my back and dumped me for him. Not been too keen on starting a new relationship after that wonderful experience


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Aug 6, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I'm very smothering... I look for affection all the time n.n; Also I don't have a lot of life skills so I don't know how to do a lot of things properly so he does get a little annoyed with me...  Apparently it's normal to settle down after a while and not be so.... affectionant... I'm not like that...


I'd kill for death via cuddles.   I miss affection..


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 6, 2018)

While I'm Ace both sexually and romantically, I wouldn't mind having a platonic partner who I could platonically cuddle with. But I don't so I guess I'm fine with just having online friends.


----------



## yrbys (Aug 7, 2018)

Forever alone


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 7, 2018)

My wife and I have been together almost20 years! We have two teenaged kids. Well..one aint a kid anymore, he just graduated highschool.
It can be a struggle. Life is a struggle sometimes. Relationships require effort to work. I got lucky when me and Bhutrflai decided to get together. We were friends first. We became close friends. Then fwb. When I realized I had fallen in love with her, it was a shock to both of us. I was a bi(a helluva lot more gay than bi).Turns out she had fallen for me as well. Turns out life didn't care much about labels and sexual orientation. In the end that shit didn't matter! And here we are, just celebrated our 18th Anniversary!! I couldn't imagine life without her! I wouldn't even want to!! All the struggles we have had, bad times, hard times, were soo worth it! I wish you all the best in life! And I hope you all find love! Love is what has made this life for me worth living!! And love dont give two fucks about your orientation! But that requires a very open mind. She is my SOULMATE! My BETTER HALF! MY FRIEND!! MY LOVE!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 7, 2018)

And don't believe that you will be forever alone. I thought that too, the first 25 years of my life!! And I haven't been alone since! Never give up, Furries!! Your mate is out there!!


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm the loneliest of little rattos.. ever
Never have i really dated ;; 

I'm not an extreme furry either i'm just v introverted and smol


----------



## Filter (Aug 7, 2018)

.


----------



## Tao (Aug 8, 2018)

I have a wonderful dork of a partner. I'm heavily into guys but she's the one exception because she's so great. Luckily she's a furry too even though she's too lazy to make a fursona.


----------



## Flumpor (Aug 8, 2018)

Tao said:


> Luckily she's a furry too even though she's too lazy to make a fursona.


What kind of Furry would be that lazy. *Starts sweating loudly*


----------



## Tao (Aug 8, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> What kind of Furry would be that lazy. *Starts sweating loudly*



I told her, with her laziness she'll fit right in.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Tao said:


> I told her, with her laziness she'll fit right in.


----------



## Flumpor (Aug 8, 2018)

Tao said:


> I told her, with her laziness she'll fit right in.


At least I finally started drawing today and mapping out what I want him to look like


----------



## Tao (Aug 8, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> At least I finally started drawing today and mapping out what I want him to look like



Hey, that's great! The only way to figure out what you want is to play around with it.


----------



## tamara590 (Nov 8, 2019)

TabbyTomCat said:


> So that song should have been "All the single male furries"?  Well, that particular song would be awful and annoying with any lyrics.
> 
> It seems like most male furries are single, while better half of females are in relation, mostly with non-fur or lesbian. Even with so many desperate single males there are still female furries no one want to date.



sadly im one of the females no one wants, i hate that looks are so important.


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Nov 8, 2019)

I have no actual partner but I'm not looking for one in the traditional sense of that term anyway since my goal is simply to forge a few meaningful and long lasting friendships to bring some colour to my otherwise melancholic and solitary existence. As an asexual, I feel no desire for romantic engagements but at this point, I'm starting to think its likely easier to attract someone through my body than my personality which would pretty much break the intended purpose from the get go. I only wish to be liked for my character and nothing else and although I'm far from perfect, I try my best to be a decent human being.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 8, 2019)

tamara590 said:


> sadly im one of the females no one wants, i hate that looks are so important.


Give it time. They may be less common but there are those who will appreciate you for who you are.

That said, this thread is quite ancient. @SSJ3Mewtwo : time to lock?


----------



## MaetheDragon (Nov 8, 2019)

Yes, I’m looking at the time stamps, and this thread is quite old.

Anyway, might as well add something while I’m here!

I do not have a partner, nor have I ever had one. I’m a hopeless romantic at heart, though I know relationships like that can’t be perfect. I believe I can find the right guy for me someday, but if I don’t, that’s fine, too.

I don’t need a boyfriend to be happy. It would be a super nice bonus, though!


----------



## SundayBest (Nov 8, 2019)

*hops on before this is locked* 

I’m about to have one! We’re just waiting for our date this weekend to talk over a few more things to make sure that we both want the same thing out of this relationship. There have been many jokes about one or both of us bringing a physical checklist, but that’s just the kind of people we are. 

She’s lovely, haha.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 8, 2019)

I have a better half and am not ashamed to admit it. I'm a sucker for all that hugsie-wugsie love stuff. Long brunches, dirty cuddling sessions, giving each other gifts every once in a while... 
Wouldn't want to have it any other way, and probably couldn't either. Neither the single life nor the polygamous one is something for me. But oh well, I'm gay, you can't put every special snowflake label onto yourself.
(Though, seeing that I like my good ol, classic realtionships, would that make me snowflaky again?)


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 8, 2019)

Do my bottles of scotch count?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 8, 2019)

I have one now


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 8, 2019)

@Anibusvolts 
My cute partner who haws all my yees.

@ConorHyena 
My partner in war and glory.

@Smexy Likeok4 
Bad Partner, worst enemy.

Pretty sure my actual partner is on the forums, but cba to check.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 8, 2019)

Still looking. Still waiting.


----------



## Deathless (Nov 8, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## Sirocco~ (Nov 8, 2019)

I have multiple wives


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 8, 2019)

I had a boyfriend for 6 days :c


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Nov 8, 2019)

Jumping on this just because I like to spread love
Married my boyfriend of 10 years back in January! For me, "true love" was something I always hoped for but didn't really think I would acquire but I kept my standards high (he is Disney prince quality) and we found each other freshman year of college oh so long ago.
And yes, we went to Walt Disney World on our honeymoon to be that cute and totally in love couple.


----------



## Wolflyfe (Nov 8, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> I've never had a partner : (
> I don't know how to meet people and I'm terrified of talking to people. I just kinda wait for people to approach me but nobody ever does.


I feel the same way


----------



## Wolflyfe (Nov 8, 2019)

tamara590 said:


> sadly im one of the females no one wants, i hate that looks are so important.


 Not true. You're super cool and east to talk to. Any guy would be lucky to have you and if they don't realize that they don't deserve you. so don't be so hard on yourself pretty wolfy.


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 9, 2019)

I have my fluffdog @Joni who is lying in bed cuddling me this very moment.


----------



## Wolflyfe (Nov 9, 2019)

How I've felt untill recently. Trying to find my mate but had to actually start looking in the right places....


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 9, 2019)

I have over 80 years to find her 
But no, riding on a silent grief got me tired of feeling lonely
Yall write my words 
If Robert deNiro did it, I can do it too


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 10, 2019)

I have been with my partner for almost 11 years, we are exclusive and committed.

He is not a furry, he is aware that I like animal characters but isn't interested in hearing about it so I don't talk about it with him.

I do roleplay, but not "randomly."  My character is part of an ongoing storyline, and that's what I stick to.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 10, 2019)

Two breakups in the span of three months. 
I’d be a fool to have a partner for a bit until I pull my emotions back in check.


----------



## blue sky love (Nov 12, 2019)

Just broke up with mine...


----------



## Mambi (Nov 12, 2019)

Been with my sweet lover since high school decades ago. The love, passion, and adventure only got stronger! <smile>


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 13, 2019)

I've been single my entire life and I'm in no rush to be in a relationship. But it'd be nice to find the right person. It'd have to hit me like a truck, though, because I'm extremely oblivious to any advances towards me.


----------

